# W: High elves



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello and Good morning!

I am in wanting of some more High elves, I currently have Island of blood but what I would like is:

A second set of Island of blood without griffin.

Archers.
Spearmen.
Skycutter.
Dragon princes
Sword masters


In return I have some cash and also some SM

Thanks!!!


----------



## emissaryofdark (Mar 14, 2013)

pm sent


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey emissary I havent got it!?


----------



## emissaryofdark (Mar 14, 2013)

re sent, it says i have set of IOB with out the griffin, what SM you have?


----------

